# 2006 MS Manistee Labor Day Weekend Fishing Tournament



## Whit1

*Okay guys and gals, due to popular demand here it is, the notice for the Tenth Annual Michigan-Sportsman Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament. Read over the specifics (there's been a couple of changes) and sign up your team between now and September 1st.*

*All details, including signing up, are listed below.*

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 2nd

*WHERE:* Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach)

*CAMPING:* Be sure to make reservations early!!!!!
Insta-Launch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into ManisteeLake near the intersection of US31 and M55. For those who have never stayed at the campgrounds you will need to keep in mind that it is best to trailer your boat to the 1st St. Beach launch. It is much faster to do so.
OrchardBeachState Park is a mile north of Insta-Launch Campground
Some participants stay in motor homes at the 1st St. Beach Launch (SW corner of the parking lot)

*TIME:* Fishing begins at 5AM and ends at 11AM. Meet in the Lions Club picnic shelter (electricity is available) at 12 noon to pay entry fees and weigh-in. The shelter is at the NW corner of the launch parking lot near the South Pier.

*POT LUCK FEAST:* Immediately following the weigh-in (some stationary charcoal grills are available). Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet. There is also electricity.

*MOTEL INFO:* Email me for information

*FRIDAY NIGHT: *After the riotous success of the impromptu bowling &#8220;event&#8221; held at the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades outing a year ago it has been strongly suggested that another such contest be held in conjunction with this tournament. *Striketown *is the local bowling establishment in Manistee. It is easy to find, located on US31 S. Across from K-Mart and Pizza Hut. Those of you who will come on US31 from the south go right by it on your way into town. If there is interest in such an affair it can be easily arranged. Let me know in your post concerning your participation in the fishing.


*FISHING INFO:* This is a fun tournament and information is willingly and freely shared among boats.
*Fishing *starts at 5:00am till 11:00am (Must pull lines at 11:00am and get right in for weigh in)
*Cost *will be $30.00 ($20.00 for weight and $10.00 for biggest fish)
*Six* rod limit
*Two to Four* man teams (If you have a 4 man team you must only catch a 3 man limit)
*Weigh* in 5 fish of any kind
*Ten *points per fish that you weigh in. 
*No more* than 5 fish at weigh in.
*You must* know select your big fish before weighing in. No checking at the scales.
*No Cull*
*No Tie Breakers*
*Must be* a Michigan Sportsman member or a Great Lakes Fisherman member to enter.
*Pay *entry fee at weigh in.

*The NO CULL Rules*
You May Not
Throw dead fish back period.
Any fish that is bleeding.
Any fish that you put in your cooler or liver well.

You May
Throw back any fish that you do not want that is 100% going to survive back in the lake.
Any fish that is under size
*Marine Radio: *We will be on Channel 72

*SIGN-UP:* Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. 
*Sponsor and Prizes*
We now have a sponsor for the tournament. *The Fishdog Company*, Michigan Sportsman.com advertisers owned by Adjusted3, Running Arends, and The Fishdog have offered to sponsor the tournament.

*T-shirts ?*


*Raffle: *The prizes will be raffled off after the weigh-in while we eat. Each participant will receive free raffle tickets. Fishdog.com will donate the prizes. More specifics TBA

*TEAMS*
*Team Midway: *Midway97, TBD
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker* RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL)
*Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla*
*Team Caznik** Caznik
Team Running Arends
Team Sixshooter Jim and his lovely wife Beverly[B
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry and Steinfishski/Tim*


----------



## Midway97

Sign me up Whit.

I had a blast last year, couldn't miss it this year.
Team Midway.. Boat Lots O' luck, Crew TBD.. depends on if they'll still talk to me then:sad:  .
Bowling.. If its a go I'll drop by to watch the master. :lol: :lol:


----------



## initforfun

You know I'm in whit! Fishing and bowling? Hey you guys get to make me look bad in two different places!:lol: :lol: 
Team Enablepoint
Jerry and Sheryl 
Scott and Linsey
Boat unamed...But commonly called Dead Stick or The Sinker:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

You know I am in since it is my back yard of fishing ports. 

Do have another campgrouds not far from Manistee and it is where we have a seasonal lot if someone needs a place to camp.

Farmview Resort
6700 N. US31
Freesoil
231-757-9447

Larry


----------



## Whit1

Larry,
Do you live in Freesoil? My wife taught there for many years.


----------



## adjusted3

Whit,

Team Adjusted will be in again. Crew will be my wife Darla. I am not sure I will have a 3rd or not. Time will tell. We may just leave it at the 2 of us and I will let her work the back of the boat for this event and I will drive.....and let her take all the bragging rights!!

We will do t-shirts again for this event. I would like if everyone that is going to fish, please list what sizes you need for your crew. It really helps us in getting a correct number and sizes so we don't have any overruns. 

We will do a rafle again. We will have a bit more info and specifics as we get a bit closer. 

Mark


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Whit1 said:


> Larry,
> Do you live in Freesoil? My wife taught there for many years.


No we dont live there.We have our travel trailer at Farmview for the summer and spend most of the weekends there.
We live in Maple Rapids.
Larry


----------



## Whit1

By the way, Team Dann09, always a threat to unseat the unwary, will not be an entry this year. It seems that Dan, George's son, is getting married on the Friday of Labor Day Weekend preventing George from participating. Dan, a crew member, has been castigated for such a disaterous choice of date to get married, but it was out of his control. 

When the three of us fished together last week I choked the kid blue and tossed his butt overboard into the cold and wet Big Manistee River. It did no good. He can swim and survived....:yikes: :lol: 

I will be looking to crew for anyone. I'm hell at boat driving and muffin munchin'.......:lol:


----------



## dinoday

Whit1 said:


> By the way, Team Dann09, always a threat to unseat the unwary, will not be an entry this year.


 Say it isn't so 

Ahhhhhhh what can you do? Those ladies have a way of interfering in the best of plans:lol: 
Mabye I'll have to fish the river and finally a River Rat can take his rightful place at the top of the heap:evil: 

Congratulations Dan


----------



## Whit1

I'll be crewing for Rat City Hooker/Larry!!!


----------



## caznik

Team Caznik will be there. :coolgleam


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

First I've heard of this fishing thingie. Can anyone participate?


----------



## Steven Arend

Team "Running Arends" will be there.

My crew is still up in the air. The Wife will not know if we have someone to watch the kids for (4) days till the time gets closer.

Steve


----------



## Sixshooter

Team Sixshooter is IN.

Will by Myself Sixshooter (Jim)
and for sure my wife Beverly (Beverly)

We have Site 117.

Not sure who the rest of our crew will be yet though....TBD.....


----------



## Whit1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> First I've heard of this fishing thingie. Can anyone participate?


"Liar, liar pants on fire."

For you newbies to this tourney don't let ol' Stein fool ya! He's an experienced hand in this event, along with his partner in crime Ol' DonP!!!!

Speaking of Donny Boy.............where the heck has he been, I'm not getting his usual taunts lately.......only one in the past two months!!.......:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I feel so censored Whit!:lol:

I'll be there on Team Trout Tracker again this year...looking very forward to it.


----------



## Whit1

*2006 MS Manistee Labor Day Weekend Fishing Tournament* *Okay guys and gals, due to popular demand here it is, the notice for the Tenth Annual Michigan-Sportsman Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament. Read over the specifics (there's been a couple of changes) and sign up your team between now and September 1st.*

*All details, including signing up, are listed below.*

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 2nd

*WHERE:* Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach)

*CAMPING:* Be sure to make reservations early!!!!!
Insta-Launch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into ManisteeLake near the intersection of US31 and M55. For those who have never stayed at the campgrounds you will need to keep in mind that it is best to trailer your boat to the 1st St. Beach launch. It is much faster to do so.
OrchardBeachState Park is a mile north of Insta-Launch Campground
Some participants stay in motor homes at the 1st St. Beach Launch (SW corner of the parking lot)

*TIME:* Fishing begins at 5AM and ends at 11AM. Meet in the Lions Club picnic shelter (electricity is available) at 12 noon to pay entry fees and weigh-in. The shelter is at the NW corner of the launch parking lot near the South Pier.

*POT LUCK FEAST:* Immediately following the weigh-in (some stationary charcoal grills are available). Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet. There is also electricity.

*MOTEL INFO:* Email me for information

*FRIDAY NIGHT: *After the riotous success of the impromptu bowling &#8220;event&#8221; held at the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades outing a year ago it has been strongly suggested that another such contest be held in conjunction with this tournament. *Striketown *is the local bowling establishment in Manistee. It is easy to find, located on US31 S. Across from K-Mart and Pizza Hut. Those of you who will come on US31 from the south go right by it on your way into town. If there is interest in such an affair it can be easily arranged. Let me know in your post concerning your participation in the fishing.


*FISHING INFO:* This is a fun tournament and information is willingly and freely shared among boats.
*Fishing *starts at 5:00am till 11:00am (Must pull lines at 11:00am and get right in for weigh in)
*Cost *will be $30.00 ($20.00 for weight and $10.00 for biggest fish)
*Six* rod limit
*Two to Four* man teams (If you have a 4 man team you must only catch a 3 man limit)
*Weigh* in 5 fish of any kind
*Ten *points per fish that you weigh in. 
*No more* than 5 fish at weigh in.
*You must* know select your big fish before weighing in. No checking at the scales.
*No Cull*
*No Tie Breakers*
*Must be* a Michigan Sportsman member or a Great Lakes Fisherman member to enter.
*Pay *entry fee at weigh in.

*The NO CULL Rules*
You May Not
Throw dead fish back period.
Any fish that is bleeding.
Any fish that you put in your cooler or liver well.

You May
Throw back any fish that you do not want that is 100% going to survive back in the lake.
Any fish that is under size
*Marine Radio: *We will be on Channel 72

*SIGN-UP:* Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. 
*Sponsor and Prizes*
We now have a sponsor for the tournament. *The Fishdog Company*, Michigan Sportsman.com advertisers owned by Adjusted3, Running Arends, and The Fishdog have offered to sponsor the tournament.

*T-shirts ?*


*Raffle: *The prizes will be raffled off after the weigh-in while we eat. Each participant will receive free raffle tickets. Fishdog.com will donate the prizes. More specifics TBA

*TEAMS*
*Team Midway: *Midway97, TBD
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker* RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL)
*Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla*
*Team Caznik** Caznik
Team Running Arends
Team Sixshooter Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry and Steinfishski/Tim
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, ??*


----------



## catfishhoge

Put me in the mix Whit, crew will be ZobZob and another to be determined.

Thanks Buddy
Rick


----------



## bluedevil

I "SHOULD" be able to make it this year but I am not going to say a 100% yes until a month or so before the tourny.

Crew will also be up in the air.

Bluedevil,
Matt.


----------



## FreeTime

I am in. Dont have a crew palnned yet but I will by the day before.

Dave


----------



## Whit1

This thread has been quiet for a month now. There's been no gaffin' n' hackin' away at each other. You guys are behaving like gentlemen and that really worries me. :lol:


----------



## Backlash

I'll play along in the tourney if any body needs an experience crew member.


----------



## bluedevil

Backlash said:


> I'll play along in the tourney if any body needs an experience crew member.


Don,
So far it looks good that I will be able to make it this year and I have not heard a thing from Uniborn and his buddy, that normaly goes with me, in 2 years so I have room if you want to go with me.


----------



## adjusted3

Hey all, 

Lets get boats signed up and lets get this off the ground. PLEASE...........let us know in the next week or so for t-shirt sizes, we need to order them soon and I dont want to run out of your size. Each boat give us 3 sizes. 

We will have the raffel after the weight in and it is one that you don't want to miss. Now if we can just get those fish penned up the night before......

This is the one tourney that you don't want to miss. Cheep entry and if you would ask anyone, you got your entry back in prizes or just in the great food that was served. 

We will be at instalaunch again but in sites 221 and 222 I think. It is on the other side of the cannel near the train bridge. stop and say Hi and pick up your captains pack.

From:
The Fish Dog Guys


----------



## tgafish

This will be the first year I will not be able to attend. It's been a VERY fun 4 year run. Many of the closest friendships I've made on this board were a result of this outing. Lot's of great memories that I hope to build on next year. This year I will be up in Ontario chasing Yogi on Labor day. 

Hey fishdog guys. If I send up my entry fee can I be put in the drawing and have someone collect my goodies:idea:


----------



## caznik

adjusted3 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Lets get boats signed up and lets get this off the ground. PLEASE...........let us know in the next week or so for t-shirt sizes, we need to order them soon and I dont want to run out of your size. Each boat give us 3 sizes.
> 
> We will have the raffel after the weight in and it is one that you don't want to miss. Now if we can just get those fish penned up the night before......
> 
> This is the one tourney that you don't want to miss. Cheep entry and if you would ask anyone, you got your entry back in prizes or just in the great food that was served.
> 
> We will be at instalaunch again but in sites 221 and 222 I think. It is on the other side of the cannel near the train bridge. stop and say Hi and pick up your captains pack.
> 
> From:
> The Fish Dog Guys


Hey Mark,
Team Caznik will take three shirts and the sizes will be XXL. We are getting bigger this year.

Rich


----------



## Whit1

Mark,
Whit.......one shirt.......XXL........Thanks!


----------



## DonP

Hey Uncle Miltie... I still need someone to explain to me what this is all about!!! :evil: 

Hey Mark.... as far as shirt sizes go... better make it two XXL (Me and the Spankster) and one XL (Ben - SalmonSlayer).

tgafish - sorry the "Pete & RePete" crew won't be able to take your money again this year!!  I was going to say that you should go after BooBoo instead of Yogi... but since Yogi was the dumber of the two... will probably be easier to go after him!! :lol: Just watch out for all the Ranger Smith's up there!! :lol: 

I will be up there early Thursday morning. I have campsite #5... which is right on the river... and Ben has campsite #6... which is also right along the river. While at the campsite... we plan on running out a few planer boards from shore with hot-n-tots or J-Plugs on them and stick the rod in a nice secure rod holder on shore!!!


----------



## live2fishdjs

DonP said:


> I will be up there early Thursday morning. I have campsite #5... which is right on the river... and Ben has campsite #6... which is also right along the river. While at the campsite... we plan on running out a few planer boards from shore with hot-n-tots or J-Plugs on them and stick the rod in a nice secure rod holder on shore!!!


Don't lie Don...you'll be putting out perch rigs:evilsmile


----------



## DonP

.... if there is some good perch in that river at that time... you're dang straight I will be throwing out some perch rigs!! :lol: 

The perch population in South Haven is definitely going to take a hit this weekend!! (I got my boat back!!! :woohoo1: )

And by the way... if we were to fry up a big ol' plate of those yellow bellies (which I fully intend to do)... I bet you would be close to being the 1st in line... if not THE 1st!!


----------



## Sixshooter

just sured up the rest of my Crew.

Joining Bev and I are Mitch and is wife Meegan.

I need a Large for Bev, A XXL for Me...what do you guys think about Mitch? Maybe an XL for Mitch and a Large for Meegan.

So (1) XXL, (1) XL, (2) Larges.


----------



## Whit1

Jim,
I say that would be a "yes" for t-shirt sizes.

Is Mitch sure he wants to introduce his wife to us guys? Beverely's immune! :lol:


----------



## Whit1

*Guys and gals! Caz just let me know that I have the date wrong in this thread. The fishing day will indeed by Saturday, but the date is September 2nd rather than the 3rd as I had mistakenly put.*


----------



## Rat City Hooker

You can put Val down for a small and as for Whit 1 and myself XXL.

Does a person have to be a MS member to crew for me ?

Larry


----------



## Whit1

Rat City Hooker said:


> Does a person have to be a MS member to crew for me ?
> 
> Larry


No they don't

We need to get together for some fishing. I'll get a line on where to set the lines.......right now it's in The Barrel out of Onemaka.


----------



## omega58

Team Reel Obsession will be there again. . .Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!


----------



## Whit1

*2006 MS Manistee Labor Day Weekend Fishing Tournament* *Okay guys and gals, due to popular demand here it is, the notice for the Tenth Annual Michigan-Sportsman Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament. Read over the specifics (there's been a couple of changes) and sign up your team between now and September 1st.*

*All details, including signing up, are listed below.*

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 2nd

*WHERE:* Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach)

*CAMPING:* Be sure to make reservations early!!!!!
Insta-Launch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into ManisteeLake near the intersection of US31 and M55. For those who have never stayed at the campgrounds you will need to keep in mind that it is best to trailer your boat to the 1st St. Beach launch. It is much faster to do so.
OrchardBeachState Park is a mile north of Insta-Launch Campground
Some participants stay in motor homes at the 1st St. Beach Launch (SW corner of the parking lot)

*TIME:* Fishing begins at 5AM and ends at 11AM. Meet in the Lions Club picnic shelter (electricity is available) at 12 noon to pay entry fees and weigh-in. The shelter is at the NW corner of the launch parking lot near the South Pier.

*POT LUCK FEAST:* Immediately following the weigh-in (some stationary charcoal grills are available). Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet. There is also electricity.

*MOTEL INFO:* Email me for information

*FRIDAY NIGHT: *After the riotous success of the impromptu bowling &#8220;event&#8221; held at the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades outing a year ago it has been strongly suggested that another such contest be held in conjunction with this tournament. *Striketown *is the local bowling establishment in Manistee. It is easy to find, located on US31 S. Across from K-Mart and Pizza Hut. Those of you who will come on US31 from the south go right by it on your way into town. If there is interest in such an affair it can be easily arranged. Let me know in your post concerning your participation in the fishing.


*FISHING INFO:* This is a fun tournament and information is willingly and freely shared among boats.
*Fishing *starts at 5:00am till 11:00am (Must pull lines at 11:00am and get right in for weigh in)
*Cost *will be $30.00 ($20.00 for weight and $10.00 for biggest fish)
*Six* rod limit
*Two to Four* man teams (If you have a 4 man team you must only catch a 3 man limit)
*Weigh* in 5 fish of any kind
*Ten *points per fish that you weigh in. 
*No more* than 5 fish at weigh in.
*You must* know select your big fish before weighing in. No checking at the scales.
*No Cull*
*No Tie Breakers*
*Must be* a Michigan Sportsman member or a Great Lakes Fisherman member to enter.
*Pay *entry fee at weigh in.

*The NO CULL Rules*
You May Not
Throw dead fish back period.
Any fish that is bleeding.
Any fish that you put in your cooler or liver well.

You May
Throw back any fish that you do not want that is 100% going to survive back in the lake.
Any fish that is under size
*Marine Radio: *We will be on Channel 72

*SIGN-UP:* Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. 
*Sponsor and Prizes*
We now have a sponsor for the tournament. *The Fishdog Company*, Michigan Sportsman.com advertisers owned by Adjusted3, Running Arends, and The Fishdog have offered to sponsor the tournament.

*T-shirts ?*


*Raffle: *The prizes will be raffled off after the weigh-in while we eat. Each participant will receive free raffle tickets. Fishdog.com will donate the prizes. More specifics TBA

*TEAMS*
*Team Midway: *Midway97, TBD
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker* RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL)
*Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla*
*Team Caznik** Caznik
Team Running Arends
Team Sixshooter Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry and Steinfishski/Tim
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, ??
Team Reel Obsession:Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
Team GoBlue Butch*


----------



## Whit1

Hmmmm! A "mystery guest"!!!??

Actually it's a mystery to me how many of you guys have survived as long as ya have! :lol: 

It's time to start spreading some smack around guys and gals and that includes you Mr. Spanky!


----------



## huntingfool43

Mark
I need a XXL . Not sure but a couple more XXL's for Matt and Backlash. Hopefully Matt will see this and change it if I am wrong. And across the back you can putt 

"Team Bluedevil 2006 Manisttee Champs".


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

omega58 said:


> Team Reel Obsession will be there again. . .Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!


Oh good, Kushie's coming. Gonna be WILD in Manistee this year.:lol:

XXXXXXL for me and my team except for Josh. Haven't heard from Larry lately, but I'm sure it's game on. Should be some BIG fish this year for sure.

Gonna miss you this year Tom. Wassup with your priorities

Man I thought you were our friend.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

How's that for smack Uncle Miltie?


----------



## Whit1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> How's that for smack Uncle Miltie?


That's a start!

Now for a bit more!

I suppose those two curmungeons Donny Boy and his pal Spanko figure they'll be putting a hurt on the rest of us again. However, rumor has it that with their advancing years they're getting a mite rusty in the elbow and can't move like they need to in order to stay ahead of the captains and crews who fish this great event.


----------



## tgafish

Just remember Mr. tournament fisherman that I had rookies on my boat each of the 4 years and didn't prefish for a week straight prior like you guys and I still waxed your ***** 2 years ago:corkysm55 

AND the only reason that you're upset I'm not gonna be there is you and Larry can't follow me outta the channel anymore Saturday morning to show you hacks where the fish are!:tsk: 

Troutracker is a good guy but you and your "money tournament gotta make the top three by any means neccasary" attitude has clouded this tournament!

Next year my crew is gonna consist of me and the captains of hitman and thunderduck. And you, Don P, and that midget Spanky are gonna need to be wrapped in sweat towels at the weigh in!!!






hehehe  :lol: 



STEINFISHSKI said:


> Oh good, Kushie's coming. Gonna be WILD in Manistee this year.:lol:
> 
> XXXXXXL for me and my team except for Josh. Haven't heard from Larry lately, but I'm sure it's game on. Should be some BIG fish this year for sure.
> 
> Gonna miss you this year Tom. Wassup with your priorities
> 
> Man I thought you were our friend.


----------



## bluedevil

huntingfool43 said:


> Mark
> I need a XXL . Not sure but a couple more XXL's for Matt and Backlash. Hopefully Matt will see this and change it if I am wrong. And across the back you can putt
> 
> "Team Bluedevil 2006 Manisttee Champs".


XL will work for me. I am have not heard back from Backlash yet so I dont know what size he wants.


----------



## Whit1

Tom,
Thanks for layin' some serious SMACK! on these guys!!!...........:lol:


----------



## DonP

Uncle Miltie said:


> .... now it's in The Barrel out of Onemaka


Hey







Whitster.... you would need to fish in a barrel to catch fish.... wouldn't ya? :evil:









Sorry there Uncle Miltie... but you teed that one up pretty high... and I let 'er rip!! :lol:


----------



## Butch

Team Go Blue is in. Shirt size probably XXXL and XXL. I'm working on a 3rd crew member; he's probably a size L, if he commits.

Butch


----------



## MoneyMan11

I'm kinda wondering about the mystery guest myself. Must be one of those players to be named later deals. Looking forward to the outing once again this year. It has been a lot of fun the last two years.


----------



## Backlash

Put me down for a large in that there shirt size. You guys talking all this smack your going to be so pre occupied with it that you all are going to forget to remember how to land the big ens. I can see it now someone with a pig on and all they are thinking about is how am I going to give so and so a hard time, when all of a sudden SLACK LINE. :sad: There, now I just jinxed you all:yikes:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Backlash said:


> Put me down for a large in that there shirt size.


You sure that shirt size will work after a summer of fighting them lame eyes on the bay.:lol: 

Hope your up to landing some real fish when you get to the west coast. :evil: 

Larry


----------



## caznik

*Theres nobody thats going to beat Team Caznik.*










*2003 2nd place Champs and 1st place Big Fish*


----------



## caznik

*Anyone have any pictures from the 1st Manistee outing.*

*Caznik*


----------



## Whit1

That's ancient history Caz! Just like you're getting ta be in your ever growing old age!.

Boy sure felt good for a change! :lol:


----------



## Backlash

Rat City Hooker said:


> You sure that shirt size will work after a summer of fighting them lame eyes on the bay.:lol:
> 
> Hope your up to landing some real fish when you get to the west coast. :evil:
> 
> Larry


Larry, Larry, Larry, you could of stayed out of the trash talk but noooo you had to open your mouth . So I guess I am gomma have to wish upon the evil fish gods to keep that smell in your box during the tourny:lol:


----------



## Whit1

Smack Talk!! Now we're beginnin' ta cook!


----------



## Steven Arend

Backlash said:


> Larry, Larry, Larry, you could of stayed out of the trash talk but noooo you had to open your mouth . So I guess I am gomma have to wish upon the evil fish gods to keep that smell in your box during the tourny:lol:



Larry doesn't need any help from the evil fish gods for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He's not known as "Farmer Ted" for nothing.:lol: :lol: 

Rumor has it that Larry was out with a charter captain a few weeks ago and they ended up losing every (and I mean every) fish that was on the line. Never boated a single fish.:tdo12:  :evil:


----------



## huntingfool43

Backlash said:


> Larry, Larry, Larry, you could of stayed out of the trash talk but noooo you had to open your mouth . So I guess I am gomma have to wish upon the evil fish gods to keep that smell in your box during the tourny:lol:




I heard that Larry's crew this year has to eat muffins and nap between fish. With a crew like that and a Farmer as then captian they won't need any evil fish gods to help them out.:lol: :lol: Only chance he has is to brring in a ringer but between the naping and the farming I doubt it will help.


----------



## Whit1

huntingfool43 said:


> I heard that Larry's crew this year has to *eat muffins* and nap between fish. With a crew like that and a Farmer as then captian they won't need any evil fish gods to help them out.:lol: :lol: Only chance he has is to brring in a ringer but between the naping and the farming I doubt it will help.


Oh! Oh! Someone's tryin' to horn in Team Danno's Muffin Magic of three years ago? :lol:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Backlash said:


> Larry, Larry, Larry, you could of stayed out of the trash talk but noooo you had to open your mouth . So I guess I am gomma have to wish upon the evil fish gods to keep that smell in your box during the tourny:lol:


Don the only smell in my box is from the massive amount of salmonionds I catch on the west coast.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Steven Arend said:


> Larry doesn't need any help from the evil fish gods for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He's not known as "Farmer Ted" for nothing.:lol: :lol:
> 
> Rumor has it that Larry was out with a charter captain a few weeks ago and they ended up losing every (and I mean every) fish that was on the line. Never boated a single fish.:tdo12:  :evil:


HEY STEVE
Did Fishbone tell you the rest of the story. 
Friends of ours brought 2 BANANAS on the boat. :yikes: 
And yours truely spent most of the trip on the flybridge due to a malfunction of the autopilot.:lol: 
OH and by the way we went 7/8 at the Dreamweaver and how did you do.:evil:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

huntingfool43 said:


> I heard that Larry's crew this year has to eat muffins and nap between fish. With a crew like that and a Farmer as then captian they won't need any evil fish gods to help them out.:lol: :lol: Only chance he has is to brring in a ringer but between the naping and the farming I doubt it will help.


AND THE OTHER STEVE.
Ditto,Ditto, on the 7/8  
So how did you and Wayne do at the Dreamweaver.:gaga:


----------



## Rat City Hooker

huntingfool43 said:


> I heard that Larry's crew this year has to eat muffins and nap between fish. With a crew like that and a Farmer as then captian they won't need any evil fish gods to help them out.:lol: :lol: Only chance he has is to brring in a ringer but between the naping and the farming I doubt it will help.


Oh by the way Steve.
Uncle Milty and I may need our nap and a muffin but we still plan on kicking your young B__Ts this year.:lol:


----------



## Whit1

Rat City Hooker said:


> Oh by the way Steve.
> Uncle Milty and I may need our nap and a muffin but we still plan on kicking your young B__Ts this year.:lol:


Yes, there is something to be said about the value of age and wisdom! :lol:


----------



## tgafish

Whit1 said:


> Yes, there is something to be said about the value of age and wisdom! :lol:


Boy Milt I guess there's also something to be said about having to get up every night at 2:30 at your age to go to the bathroom!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Whit1

tgafish said:


> Boy Milt I guess there's also something to be said about having to get up every night at 2:30 at your age to go to the bathroom!!:lol: :lol:


It'll catch up with you also Tommy Boy!! Just wait!! :lol: 

On the positive side since my prostate removal I can pour out a stream that causes whitecaps in the bowl!!!..:lol:


----------



## Duckman1

Whit,

Please put us down for the fun tournament again this year.

Team Reel Fun will be- Duckman1, #1 Duck, and one to be determined

Shirts 2-XL 1- XXXL

Looking for some one to crew for this event.


----------



## Whit1

*2006 MS Manistee Labor Day Weekend Fishing Tournament* *Okay guys and gals, due to popular demand here it is, the notice for the Tenth Annual Michigan-Sportsman Manistee Labor Day Weekend Salmon and Trout Fun Tournament. Read over the specifics (there's been a couple of changes) and sign up your team between now and September 1st.*

*All details, including signing up, are listed below.*

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 2nd

*WHERE:* Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach)

*CAMPING:* Be sure to make reservations early!!!!!
Insta-Launch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into ManisteeLake near the intersection of US31 and M55. For those who have never stayed at the campgrounds you will need to keep in mind that it is best to trailer your boat to the 1st St. Beach launch. It is much faster to do so.
OrchardBeachState Park is a mile north of Insta-Launch Campground
Some participants stay in motor homes at the 1st St. Beach Launch (SW corner of the parking lot)

*TIME:* Fishing begins at 5AM and ends at 11AM. Meet in the Lions Club picnic shelter (electricity is available) at 12 noon to pay entry fees and weigh-in. The shelter is at the NW corner of the launch parking lot near the South Pier.

*POT LUCK FEAST:* Immediately following the weigh-in (some stationary charcoal grills are available). Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet. There is also electricity.

*MOTEL INFO:* Email me for information

*FRIDAY NIGHT: *After the riotous success of the impromptu bowling event held at the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Capades outing a year ago it has been strongly suggested that another such contest be held in conjunction with this tournament. *Striketown *is the local bowling establishment in Manistee. It is easy to find, located on US31 S. Across from K-Mart and Pizza Hut. Those of you who will come on US31 from the south go right by it on your way into town. If there is interest in such an affair it can be easily arranged. Let me know in your post concerning your participation in the fishing.


*FISHING INFO:* This is a fun tournament and information is willingly and freely shared among boats.
*Fishing *starts at 5:00am till 11:00am (Must pull lines at 11:00am and get right in for weigh in)
*Cost *will be $30.00 ($20.00 for weight and $10.00 for biggest fish)
*Six* rod limit
*Two to Four* man teams (If you have a 4 man team you must only catch a 3 man limit)
*Weigh* in 5 fish of any kind
*Ten *points per fish that you weigh in. 
*No more* than 5 fish at weigh in.
*You must* know select your big fish before weighing in. No checking at the scales.
*No Cull*
*No Tie Breakers*
*Must be* a Michigan Sportsman member or a Great Lakes Fisherman member to enter.
*Pay *entry fee at weigh in.

*The NO CULL Rules*
You May Not
Throw dead fish back period.
Any fish that is bleeding.
Any fish that you put in your cooler or liver well.

You May
Throw back any fish that you do not want that is 100% going to survive back in the lake.
Any fish that is under size
*Marine Radio: *We will be on Channel 72

*SIGN-UP:* Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. 
*Sponsor and Prizes*
We now have a sponsor for the tournament. *The Fishdog Company*, Michigan Sportsman.com advertisers owned by Adjusted3, Running Arends, and The Fishdog have offered to sponsor the tournament.

*T-shirts ?*


*Raffle: *The prizes will be raffled off after the weigh-in while we eat. Each participant will receive free raffle tickets. Fishdog.com will donate the prizes. More specifics TBA

*TEAMS*
*Team Midway: *Midway97, TBD
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker* RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL)
*Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla*
*Team Caznik** Caznik
Team Running Arends
Team Sixshooter Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry and Steinfishski/Tim
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob/Kris, Bolodunn/Barry
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, Huntingfool143/Steve, Backlash/Don
Team Reel Obsession:Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
Team GoBlue Butch
Team Reel Fun: Duckman1, #1Duck +one
Team Slayer : Dave "Slayer" Jon & Duane T-shirt sizes xxxxl and 2 xls*


----------



## bluedevil

Whit,
I have Steve (huntingfool43) and Don (backlash) as my crewman.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

bluedevil said:


> Whit,
> I have Steve (huntingfool43) and Don (backlash) as my crewman.


Steve the one who always is blaming farming on someone else and an eastsider that is used to dragging limp eyes off the bay.:yikes: 

GOOD LUCK MATT. :lol:


----------



## bluedevil

Rat City Hooker said:


> Steve the one who always is blaming farming on someone else and an eastsider that is used to dragging limp eyes off the bay.:yikes:
> 
> GOOD LUCK MATT. :lol:


Yup, those be the ones..........Those be the ones that will be in first place with me that is........


----------



## huntingfool43

Rat City Hooker said:


> Steve the one who always is blaming farming on someone else and an eastsider that is used to dragging limp eyes off the bay.:yikes:
> 
> GOOD LUCK MATT. :lol:


 I hope you fellas don't forget your Geritol and Bran Muffins, you will need all the help you can get Larry. I have no doubt Team Bluedevil can hold their own aginst the age superior crew of the Toy Box.


----------



## Whit1

huntingfool43 said:


> I hope you fellas don't forget your Geritol and Bran Muffins, you will need all the help you can get Larry. I have no doubt Team Bluedevil can hold their own aginst the age superior crew of the Toy Box.


You young turks forget the famed adage, "Beware the wisdom and cunning that is wrought by years of experience for it shall befall you in unexpected ways." :lol:


----------



## Beave

Team Beave and a few friends may be looking to hop a ride with someone. I'm not sure if anyone is planning to be up there with room for 3-4 guys, but that's my hope. Shoot me a PM if you might be there. We'll cover expenses. Otherwise I may have to unwinterize my Bayliner for one trip out, and I really, really don't want to do that.


----------



## catfishhoge

Team Catfish is set with a full crew, ZobZob (Kris) and Bolodunn (Barry) will be joining me. Should be a good time as usuall!

We would need one 2XL and two XL shirts! 

See you then!
Rick


----------



## DangerDan

huntingfool43 said:


> I heard that Larry's crew this year has to eat muffins and nap between fish. With a crew like that and a Farmer as then captian they won't need any evil fish gods to help them out.:lol: :lol: Only chance he has is to brring in a ringer but between the naping and the farming I doubt it will help.


Taking a nap between fish?? When was this? I never saw anyone sleeping on Larry's boat. Just for the record those were'nt muffins those were breakfast bars. Yeah 7/8 was the deal there that day. 

I'm remembering Stevie didn't do too bad either. I heard he caught a ton of fish, he just couldn't get the nets up to the boat.:lol: :lol:


----------



## adjusted3

Whit1 said:


> On the positive side since my prostate removal I can pour out a stream that causes whitecaps in the bowl!!!..:lol:



Ya, But can you control WHEN?


Sorry, my ace in the hole is gonna whip on you all. She is that GOOD!!! I have been practicing with her alot!


I will give up that 3rd person just to show you "has-bens" what it is all about. Think of it like with one arm tied behind my back. 

Quality Quality Quality!!!!!! Like taking candy from babies!!

Mark


----------



## Whit1

adjusted3 said:


> Ya, But can you control WHEN?Mark


 
Yes I can!!! :lol:


----------



## Muskiehunter

Sounds like a fun trip. I would be interested if someone could use a crew member.


----------



## Duckman1

Muskiehunter,

I am looking for one more crew member. PM me and maybe we can set something up! 

Definately a great time at this outing!


----------



## Spanky

Hey folks, I hate to miss this one, but I have too many other obligations this year, one of them being a field trip to the soo for my son's next year college( LSSU), and my 21st anniversary party on the 2nd of Sept. My wife has been kind enough to let me skate the past few years, and I have had a blast fishing aboard the " Pete/ repeat", Capt Donny will be in his best form as usual, You all better watch out! I will be thinkin about all my friends I have made at this outting, I hope you all have full coolers for the event. I will try my best to make it to next years event. You guys be safe, and have fun without me. I am sure you will !


----------



## adjusted3

Awwww, you just did not want to stay in the phantom 5th wheel!!! I understand.

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

By the way,


CAZ-----------------------


This is all you have boated?????

Fish Boated For 2006

Steelheads-
Kings- 34 
Coho's- 8
Lake Trout- 3

Times Fished: 10


This tells me that your on track to boat 4.5 fish per trip. We weigh 5 in this event. You, my friend, are going to be 1/2 fish short. BAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAA

Sucks to be you!!!


Mark


----------



## caznik

Spanky said:


> Hey folks, I hate to miss this one, but I have too many other obligations this year, one of them being a field trip to the soo for my son's next year college( LSSU), and my 21st anniversary party on the 2nd of Sept. My wife has been kind enough to let me skate the past few years, and I have had a blast fishing aboard the " Pete/ repeat", Capt Donny will be in his best form as usual, You all better watch out! I will be thinkin about all my friends I have made at this outting, I hope you all have full coolers for the event. I will try my best to make it to next years event. You guys be safe, and have fun without me. I am sure you will !



Sure going to miss you Spanky.

Caznik


----------



## caznik

adjusted3 said:


> By the way,
> 
> 
> CAZ-----------------------
> 
> 
> This is all you have boated?????
> 
> Fish Boated For 2006
> 
> Steelheads-
> Kings- 34
> Coho's- 8
> Lake Trout- 3
> 
> Times Fished: 10
> 
> 
> This tells me that your on track to boat 4.5 fish per trip. We weigh 5 in this event. You, my friend, are going to be 1/2 fish short. BAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> Sucks to be you!!!
> 
> 
> Mark


 Ya Mark,
The fishing this year just has not been good for me. My crew has been loosing lots of fish and other days they just not bitting good. But just last Saturday we went 9 for 9 with all kings. So that was alot better for the caz team.

See ya Sunday,

Rich


----------



## Whit1

Spanko,
Don't say this to us!!!! You are a key cog in the mayhem of my heart!..........:lol: 

I'm sorry that you won't be joining us, but we'll be thinking of you as we are battling those kings.


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Sorry to hear you can't make it spanky but that will leave some spawn available for the rest of us  Team Trout Tracker will be there we will need 2 xxl and 1xl and 1 large t shirt, I will have 4 people with me this year looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## tgafish

You guys are killing me!!!!


----------



## Splitshot

Whit,

As you know, some guys have weak stomachs. Have you considered allowing a 3 man team fishing off the pier. I know it would be unfair, but maybe the pier guys would use only 3 rods instead of six to kind of even things out.

Anyway just a thought.


----------



## Whit1

Splitshot said:


> Whit,
> 
> As you know, some guys have weak stomachs. Have you considered allowing a 3 man team fishing off the pier. I know it would be unfair, but maybe the pier guys would use only 3 rods instead of six to kind of even things out.
> 
> Anyway just a thought.


Ray, as far as I know there's never been a "no pier" restriction so have at it. Your fishing would be in the dark mainly, but that's okay as far as I know. As a matter of fact that's when guys like you and I outta fish.........."in the dark" so few can see us.......:lol:


----------



## adjusted3

A couple of items---

first, any of you that want Herring, we will have a case of it there for $5.00 a package. that will save you about a buck and a half from the locals. We buy it by the case of 48 pkgs. 


Next, we will have our line spooling station set up. You can either respool your own reels with your own line or we will respool then for $3.00 each like we did last year with either Big Game or Ande which ever we bring. We wil also bring up the bulk core so that if you need new core, we can do that as well. We will have the entire Moonshine collection along with the J-plug Everglows. 

Make sure everyone stops by our campsite Friday to get their shirts.......

Gonna be a blast....

Mark, Dave & Steve


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Looking to share a ride up from GR Friday night and home on Sunday. I can ride along or drive in case anyone is interested in car pooling up. We can split the gas cost.


----------



## caznik

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Looking to share a ride up from GR Friday night and home on Sunday. I can ride along or drive in case anyone is interested in car pooling up. We can split the gas cost.


Hey Tim,
I might be able to help you out there. I wanted to go up in the morning Friday but its looking like I will be leaving late around 5:30 Friday night. I am planning on coming back home around noon on Sunday to. If you like to join me on the ride up it will be great. 

Let me know,

Rich


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Man, I'm torn for this Labor day. I have Sat, Sun, and Mon off, and I'll have the wife, hmmm, Manistee off the pier or Oscoda off the pier....they're both really good at that time, tough decision.


----------



## Whit1

ausable_steelhead said:


> Man, I'm torn for this Labor day. I have Sat, Sun, and Mon off, and I'll have the wife, hmmm, Manistee off the pier or Oscoda off the pier....they're both really good at that time, tough decision.


Easy decision based on the fact that at Oscoda you won't be able to actually meet some of the great guys that frequent MS!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Very true Whit ! I'll see if she wants to travel that far.


----------



## dinoday

I'm going to miss being there this year.
If anyone is still debating ,GO....it's a lot of fun with a good group of guys


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Spanky,

I'm sure going to miss you this year!  It's going to be a hard position to fill aboard the Pete/Repeat (Repeat, Repeat). :yikes: 

KyLee said she doesn't want to come if Dan isn't there! But I think I convinced her with some bribing. (okay, a LOT!!!)

Mark, can we get a shirt still for the Spankster?! He will be with us in spirit I'm sure. Perhaps we can borrow some of the mojo of the golden goby.

As for the rest of you (you who THINK you can win this event)....FORGET ABOUT IT!!!!!!!!!! Don and I have some tricks up these conniving sleeves of ours! And I'm sure our 3rd has some razzle dazzle of his own! Eh Don! Bring on the competition...we'll stomp ya, once again!


----------



## adjusted3

Whit,

Do you have an update as to the number of boats?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## omega58

Is there a thread for the potluck sign-up? I will try to remember the white chili this year. . .I'll make it mild and bring a lot of hot peppers to put in for Tim. Maybe I can bring a bottle of Blazin' sauce to pour in for him.:lol:


----------



## Midway97

Finacial Troubles have beset my "alledged" crew for this outing  . So, I'm looking for a couple riders for Saturday. Anybody interested shoot me a PM and I'll get back to you.


----------



## adjusted3

We just rounded out our crew for the weekend. Having some friends from Illinois join us, Rob & Candi. The just registered on the site. This will be their 
2nd time fishing the Great Lakes. The first was a few years ago on Rat City Hookers boat. 

Mark


----------



## DonP

.... since the Spankster will be a no-show this year while he is up at LSSU checking the school out with one of his sons....

.... I have been conducting secret meetings... and have been in intense negotiations with another member from this site.... and have "purchased" the "contract" of this said member!!  :lol: 

...... drum roll please......

I am happy to announce that Mr. "Steinski" (Steinfishski/Tim) himself will be joining team "Pete & RePete" for this years Manistee Tourney!! 

So.... Uncle Miltie (w/ the occasional "old Fart" moment  ) .... Team "Pete & RePete" will consist of myself... SalmonSlayer/Ben ... and Steinfishski/Tim .

And we will come and be prepared for WAR!! :tdo12: 

Looking forward to seeing everyone up there again this year!!


----------



## caznik

DonP said:


> .... since the Spankster will be a no-show this year while he is up at LSSU checking the school out with one of his sons....
> 
> .... I have been conducting secret meetings... and have been in intense negotiations with another member from this site.... and have "purchased" the "contract" of this said member!!  :lol:
> 
> ...... drum roll please......
> 
> I am happy to announce that Mr. "Steinski" (Steinfishski/Tim) himself will be joining team "Pete & RePete" for this years Manistee Tourney!!
> 
> So.... Uncle Miltie (w/ the occasional "old Fart" moment  ) .... Team "Pete & RePete" will consist of myself... SalmonSlayer/Ben ... and Steinfishski/Tim .
> 
> And we will come and be prepared for WAR!! :tdo12:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone up there again this year!!


So if Steinfishski is going with you. Then who is going with Trout Tracker. Is Trout Tracker still going?

Caznik


----------



## Whit1

*TEAMS
Team Midway: *Midway97, TBD
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker* RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL), tccampbell30
*Team Adjusted3:* Mark and Darla, Rob and Candi
*Team Caznik** Caznik
Team Running Arends: Steve and Connie
Team Sixshooter Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry and Steinfishski/Tim
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob/Kris, Bolodunn/Barry
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, Huntingfool143/Steve, Backlash/Don
Team Reel Obsession:Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
Team GoBlue Butch
Team Reel Fun: Duckman1, #1Duck, Muskiehunter
Team Slayer : Dave "Slayer" Jon & Duane T-shirt sizes xxxxl and 2 xls
Team Pete n' Repete: DonP, Salmonslayer/Ben, Steinfishski/Tim
Team Zoobydoo: Jdman/Jeff, Mike, Cassie

[/COLOR] 
Tim may be a busy lad seeing as how he will, apparently, be boat jumpin'. He's a young lad, but not THAT young..........:lol:*


----------



## SalmonSlayer

If anyone needs a campsite for the weekend, I will be cancelling mine on site #6...it is right on the Manistee river. 

In an effort to thwart the rising gas costs, Don and I are combining campsites...soooo....I will be staking claim to site #5 which is actually Don's site. We will be using my camper and tent for our accomodations...with the boat backed up to the river with planar boards out...maybe even some leadcore!!!  

If someone from here (or someone you know) wants it, just pm me or call me at (269)923-6148 before 8:00am tomorrow (wednesday). I will be charged a $7 cancellation fee if I have to cancel. I won't cancel if someone wants to pay for the site. I'll chip in the $7 that I'd be charged anyways.


----------



## Whit1

Okay guys you need to pay attention.

We are going to award prize money to five places.

Caznik/Rich will be collecting the money BE SURE TO GIVE IT TO HIM BEFORE THE WEIGH-IN>


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Site #6 is cancelled...my offer has expired. See y'all up there!!!!

Hey Whit, which 5 places are you awarding money to....last, 2nd to last, 3rd to last, 4th to last....AND FIRST????!!!!!!


----------



## caznik

Yes,
Pay me after you fish the event at the Lions Club picnic shelter before the weigh in. When you get there give me the money right away so I can check you off so we can get this rolling.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## caznik

Whit1 said:


> Okay guys you need to pay attention.
> 
> We are going to award prize money to five places.
> 
> Caznik/Rich will be collecting the money BE SURE TO GIVE IT TO HIM BEFORE THE WEIGH-IN>


Hey don't forget BIG FISH to.

Caznik


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Wow, 5 places? How will that split? 30%/25%/20%/15%/10%? 

Looks like I'm fishing in 2 boats now too.:yikes: That ought to be interesting.

Larry just lost Josh, he can't make it this year, so now they only have 2, Don lost Dan so he only has 2 now, so now I'm in a pickle I see.:help:


----------



## Steven Arend

Be sure to try and check in with us on Friday or be for the weigh-in on saturday. We will have your T-shirts and raffle tickets. We will be located at Insta-Launch camp sites 124 & 125.

Just a Reminder:

We will have the Line winder set up to line reels on Friday evening.

We will also have a few Moonshine, EverGlo J-plugs and Walleye Boards on hand.

If anyone is going to need any equipment, let me know by 11:00pm Wednesday the 30th and I can bring it up with me and save you shipping fees but I need to know before I close the shop on 30th. Just send me and Email and let me know:
[email protected]


Steve Arend


----------



## adjusted3

Guys and Gals, 

Since most of us are there for the weekend, on Sunday we will have a big fish contest. No entry fee, weigh-your largest at our campsite (InstaLaunch)by 3pm and we will have some prizes for the largest 2 fish of the day. We don't need to know if you are fishing this, just that you must have your fish to us by 3pm. Late entries may not be accepted. You can only weigh one fish per boat, any species. 

As said, we are in 123 & 124. Sound like a deal?

Mark


----------



## SalmonSlayer

Dang Mark! We are leaving on sunday and checkout is 3pm so I doubt I'll have time to fish in the morning! I promised the wife we'd pack up and leave so we can get home for her sisters birthday party at 4pm. 

But I guess since we'll win the overall tourney...AND BIG FISH for saturday...I'll leave the rest for you guys to battle over!  

Both Don and I will be fishing thrusday am/pm and friday am ... so if anyone else is around we'll see ya then!


----------



## Whit1

SalmonSlayer said:


> Hey Whit, which 5 places are you awarding money to....last, 2nd to last, 3rd to last, 4th to last....AND FIRST????!!!!!!


Nah!! The middle five.........that's where I've usually been.........:lol: 

1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th Plus the Big Fish Bonus Money!!


----------



## caznik

*Ok Teams*

*Whit and I been talking about the prize money for this year. Well with five places for prize money that will keep the prize money down and lower than three places and what Trout Tracker and I allways wanted was a fun tourney with alot of talking on the marine radio. Its just alot more fun talking on the radio and giving out fishing reports after you made a catch to help other members out. So lets just keep the fun up and keep the chattering on the radio. We do not want any kind of battle for the prize money so lets keep this fun and keep this event on channel 72 with fishing reports.*

*Prize money for five places for 2006 (17 boats)*

*Big Fish:*

*1st place- $170.00* 

*1st place- $110.00*
*2nd place- $75.00*
*3rd place- $65.00*
*4th place- $50.00*
*5th place- $40.00*

If there is more boats in it later I will add the rest to the list..

*See you all soon,*

*Caznik*


----------



## Whit1

Good idea Caz!


----------



## Tad Pole

[/COLOR] 
 Count us in. Team:Lost Boys , Fishing from the Tad Pole,can't wait sounds like fun!!


----------



## caznik

TEAMS
Team Midway: Midway97, TBD
Team Enablepoint/Initforfun: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
Team Rat City Hooker RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL), tccampbell30
Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla, Rob and Candi
Team Caznik* Caznik
Team Running Arends: Steve and Connie
Team Sixshooter Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry, Don, Lee
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob/Kris, Bolodunn/Barry
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, Huntingfool143/Steve, Backlash/Don
Team Reel Obsession:Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
Team GoBlue Butch
Team Reel Fun: Duckman1, #1Duck, Muskiehunter
Team Slayer : Dave "Slayer" Jon & Duane T-shirt sizes xxxxl and 2 xls
Team Pete n' Repete: DonP, Salmonslayer/Ben, Steinfishski/Tim
Team Zoobydoo: Jdman/Jeff, Mike, Cassie
Team Tad Pole*


----------



## Sixshooter

Tad Pole said:


> Count us in. Team:Lost Boys , Fishing from the Tad Pole,can't wait sounds like fun!!


Glad to see you guys figured out how to get here Randy.

It is always a good time...and with 17 other boats out there....there is always somebody available to give you a tow in if needed. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Whit1

Welcome aboard TP/Randy! You've made a decision that you may not forget.......for one reason or another.....:lol:


----------



## TROUT TRACKER

Hey Whit you can edit my crew list to include my cousin Don and a buddie named Lee, i decided to send Tim on a reconisence mission aboard the pete&repete,for future use:evilsmile see ya all there!


----------



## Whit1

Larry,
You did a late season trade getting Don and Lee for one Tim? Good Move!!! :lol: 

By the way lads, Larry/Rat City Hooker and I did a pre-tourney fish today so I could get a handle on his boat and gear. Fishing out of Manistee we..........well........I"d give you the details, but won't because I'm sensitive to your feelings. I wouldn't want to depress you with tales of the catch, skill, bravado, and little tricks that we applied in order to catch a nice catch of kings. The largest was just short of 20 lbs.

We have found THE secret spot and coupled with our secret techniques, wisdom, and cunning we are sure to place high!!!!!

How does one say, "Okay guys, ante up!" gracefully.........:lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

This is gonna be great! I'll be up Thursday late, fishing Friday. Where are we hanging out Friday night? All ready, just need to get through 4 long days here at work.


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I'm "ALL-IN"!!!

Got the gear to sort through, but the camper is over 1/2 way loaded and the rest will be done tonight. Got The Man's boat lights fixed...a fuse, eh Don!?? :lol: funny thing is my truck had THE SAME problem that I fixed last week! 

Now to make it through Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday and I'm on my way. Will be fishing by Thursday mornin...camping out in the 1st Street Launch parking lot on wednesday night. Then off to Instalaunch! Wahoooooooo!!!!! :woohoo1: BRING ON THE BIG KINGS!!!


----------



## caznik

Ok Teams

New pay off list for 2006

Prize money for five places for 2006 (18 boats)

Big Fish:

1st place- $180.00 

1st place- $110.00
2nd place- $85.00
3rd place- $65.00
4th place- $55.00
5th place- $45.00

If there is more boats in it later I will add the rest to the list..

See you all soon,

Caznik
__________________


----------



## Whit1

"Cazattack Cazattack....."

Ahhh yes! The famous cry of success from Team Caz's captain the one and only CAZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toto

Can I enter my fish from down here? I think one bull shark should be enough weight to win this. Come on guys, can I can I??:lol:


----------



## SalmonSlayer

3 days....53 minutes!!!!!!! And I'm outta here!!!!!!! 

Hey Timmy....this year you won't even have to wake up and you'll be on the right boat and ready to go....








:evil:


----------



## Whit1

toto said:


> Can I enter my fish from down here? I think one bull shark should be enough weight to win this. Come on guys, can I can I??:lol:


No! All fish must be presented by the team in person and you definately ain't gonna be "in person"..............:lol: 

Good to "see" ya Bill. You'll be here in spirit.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

SalmonSlayer said:


> 3 days....53 minutes!!!!!!! And I'm outta here!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Timmy....this year you won't even have to wake up and you'll be on the right boat and ready to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:


That's good news. Don said he's bringing me an air mattress, pillow, and blanket too. I'll have to bring a foam drink holder though so my beer is still cold when I wake up.:lol:

Looks like I'm dreaming about the big one!


----------



## Whit1

STEINFISHSKI said:


> That's good news. Don said he's bringing me an air mattress, pillow, and blanket too. I'll have to bring a foam drink holder though so my beer is still cold when I wake up.:lol:
> 
> Looks like I'm dreaming about the big one!


 

"Wake up Timmy! Wake up!"


----------



## SalmonSlayer

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Don said he's bringing me an air mattress, pillow, and blanket too. I'll have to bring a foam drink holder though so my beer is still cold when I wake up...



Yeah, "It's packed in the camper" right next to my foam beer//er umm...drink holders!


----------



## caznik

Hey guys,
What channel are ya going to be on if you are fishing Friday night?

I am planning on fishing Friday night to see where these fish are at for saturday morning. If anyone like a fishing report from me after I get back in just call my cell phone up.

Caz


----------



## severus

Sixshooter said:


> ....there is always somebody available to give you a tow in if needed. :SHOCKED:


Sounds like you've had experience with this sort of thing, mister.


----------



## caznik

severus said:


> Sounds like you've had experience with this sort of thing, mister.


 Sure wish that you could be up there with us Ken.


Caznik


----------



## montanabucks

I am new to the site and I will be in the tournament on Saturday.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Whit1 said:


> Larry,
> You did a late season trade getting Don and Lee for one Tim? Good Move!!! :lol:
> 
> By the way lads, Larry/Rat City Hooker and I did a pre-tourney fish today so I could get a handle on his boat and gear. Fishing out of Manistee we..........well........I"d give you the details, but won't because I'm sensitive to your feelings. I wouldn't want to depress you with tales of the catch, skill, bravado, and little tricks that we applied in order to catch a nice catch of kings. The largest was just short of 20 lbs.
> 
> We have found THE secret spot and coupled with our secret techniques, wisdom, and cunning we are sure to place high!!!!!
> 
> How does one say, "Okay guys, ante up!" gracefully.........:lol:


Just got home and have caught up with all the latest b/s.
Had to take Val to the Ludington clinic cause her ear infection got worse last nite.Doc says she is gonna live. 
Hey Whit you still got that 25lber we caught Sunday froze good an hard yet?:yikes: 
Also Milt let me know if you still wanna fish Friday morning.

Larry


----------



## caznik

TEAMS
*Team Midway*: Midway97, Gene, Brett, Jeremy (?)
*Team Enablepoint/Initforfun*: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
*Team Rat City Hooker *RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL), tccampbell30
*Team Adjusted3*: Mark and Darla, Rob and Candi
*Team Caznik:* Caznik
*Team Running Arends: *Steve and Connie
*Team Sixshooter: *Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
*Team Trouttracker:* Trouttracker/Larry, Don, Lee
*Team Catfishoge: *Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob/Kris, Bolodunn/Barry
*Team Fishdog:* Dave and ?
*Team Bluedevil:* Bluedevil/Matt, Huntingfool143/Steve, Backlash/Don
*Team Reel Obsession:*Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
*Team GoBlue:* Butch
*Team Reel Fun: *Duckman1, #1Duck, Muskiehunter
*Team Slayer *: Dave "Slayer" Carl, & Rob, Duane T-shirt sizes xxxxl and 2 xls
*Team Pete n' Repete: *DonP, Salmonslayer/Ben, Steinfishski/Tim
*Team Zoobydoo:* Jdman/Jeff, Mike, Cassie
*Team Tad Pole:* Randy, Rick, ?
*Team Montanabucks* Mike/Montanabucks, Mark, Lori, Allen, Sara


*New pay off:*
Prize money for five places for 2006 (19 boats)

Biggest Fish: $190.00 

1st place- $110.00
2nd place- $90.00
3rd place- $70.00
4th place- $60.00
5th place- $50.00

If there is more boats in it later I will add the rest to the list..

See you all soon,

Caznik


----------



## Whit1

*Team Tad Pole and Team Montanabucks*

Give us your name and the names of your crew. Montana, are you the one who emailed me? Mike W??

For you wags who are experienced in this tourney and other MS outings keep in mind that we have some rookies as far as these outings go. You are to be on your BEST behavior in order for us to make a good impression on these guys.

(Have you ever typed a useless post? Well, the above suggestion to these guys is just that!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Midway97

Hey Whit,
Sorry for the late post,
Looks like my crew will be Bluebass (Gene), Brett walker, His son and friend Jeremy (I think)... Almost have enough for 1 person/rod  

Thanks,


----------



## Steven Arend

STEINFISHSKI said:


> Oh great, the 3 times defending champion (2004, 2005, and 2006 1st place am team) of the Manistee Budweiser Pro/AM, and most recently the 2006 BCSFA Benzie Fishing Frenzy am 1st place champions.
> 
> Who do we make the check out to?:lol:



But let&#8217;s see what they can do with only 6 rods!!!!!!!!!!! It&#8217;s a lot different then fishing with 15 rods.

I think they are about to be humbled by this group of savvy fishermen.

We&#8217;ll bring them down a level to our playing field.

Steve


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Just trying to get in Scott's head.:lol: It will be nice to meet and talk to him finally. This is a FUN tourney, not like the pressure or big payouts associated with the big ones. Most of the tourneys run 9 rods, and most of the meat guys rarely run 6 or more rods anyway.

Don't forget the post tourney feast at the pavilion at the weigh in, especially the newcomers. Everyone brings a dish to pass until we pass out from trying to sample everything.:lol: Food sign up is in the outings forum to see what guys are bringing and for ideas. Looking forward to seeing everyone there.


----------



## Mark Turner

Steve, I didn't know you thought of me as a secret weapon I have my WILL finished and signed, life jacket and full face helmet in hand. I'm ready to fish!


----------



## FreeTime

> I have my WILL finished and signed, life jacket and full face helmet in hand.


Now thats some funny stuff! Steve should provide Nascar style fire proof suits, helmet, gloves, and steel toe boots for anyone who dare hop on board with him! 

Make sure to bring these items when fishing with Steve....









































You may even want to invest in one of these!









My thoughts are with you as you take this risk.

Dave


----------



## Mister ED

Dave -

You forgot to put the buoy deflector on your list of required "fishing with Steve" items.


----------



## Steven Arend

Mark Turner said:


> Steve, I didn't know you thought of me as a secret weapon I have my WILL finished and signed, life jacket and full face helmet in hand. I'm ready to fish!



So much for THAT secret weapon, "the fish is out of the live well.":lol: 

Steve


----------



## SalmonSlayer

1 hour and counting............
59 mins........
58 mins........
57 mins........

I'm signing off for the last time...until next time....when Team Pete/Repeat has claimed their record setting victory!

     

5 fish, that's what it will take! Who can find the biggest fish the fastest? That's the question that remains to be answered.

See y'all up there!


----------



## fishinmachine2

Steven Arend said:


> But lets see what they can do with only 6 rods!!!!!!!!!!! Its a lot different then fishing with 15 rods.
> 
> I think they are about to be humbled by this group of savvy fishermen.
> 
> Well bring them down a level to our playing field.
> 
> Steve


 The way the fishing is right now you will be lucky to get 6 rods in the water. Last weekend in Frankfort we could only run 3 downriggers for the first hour.:yikes: 

Scott


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Mark Turner said:


> Steve, I didn't know you thought of me as a secret weapon I have my WILL finished and signed, life jacket and full face helmet in hand. I'm ready to fish!


Dont foget your seatbelt.:lol: :lol: :lol: 

OOPS !!!! 
I forgot Steve has those special seats that dont stay attached to the boat. :yikes: 

Larry


----------



## Mark Turner

I'M BRINGING A BAG OF 1# BALLS JUST IN CASE WE HAVE TO DO HARBOR PATROL OR BEN IS FISHING TOO CLOSE, WHICH EVER COMES FIRST.:evilsmile


----------



## adjusted3

Taking off in the am guys.........

I got my fish fix this morning..........just a tune up though......

See everyone up there. 

Mark


----------



## caznik

TEAMS
Team Midway: Midway97, Gene, Brett, Jeremy (?)
Team Enablepoint/Initforfun: Jerry, Sheryl, Scott, and Linsey
Team Rat City Hooker RCH/Larry, Whit/Milt (size XXL), tccampbell30
Team Adjusted3: Mark and Darla, Rob and Candi
Team Caznik: Caznik
Team Running Arends: Steve and Connie
Team Sixshooter: Jim, Beverly, Mitch and Megan
Team Trouttracker: Trouttracker/Larry, Don, Lee
Team Catfishoge: Catfishoge/Rick, Zobzob/Kris, Bolodunn/Barry
Team Fishdog: Dave and ?
Team Bluedevil: Bluedevil/Matt, Huntingfool143/Steve, Backlash/Don
Team Reel Obsession:Omega58, MoneyMan11, and Newk8. . and a mystery guest!
Team GoBlue: Butch
Team Reel Fun: Duckman1, #1Duck, Muskiehunter
Team Slayer : Dave "Slayer" Carl, & Rob, Duane T-shirt sizes xxxxl and 2 xls
Team Pete n' Repete: DonP, Salmonslayer/Ben, Steinfishski/Tim
Team Zoobydoo: Jdman/Jeff, Mike, Cassie
Team Tad Pole: Randy, Rick, ?
Team Montanabucks Mike/Montanabucks, Mark, Lori, Allen, Sara
Team Fishinmachine2:with Dave


New pay off:
Prize money for five places for 2006 (20 boats)

Biggest Fish: $200.00 

1st place- $115.00
2nd place- $90.00
3rd place- $75.00
4th place- $65.00
5th place- $55.00

If there is more boats in it later I will add the rest to the list..

See you all soon,

Caznik


----------



## caznik

Ok Members,
I need you to sign up before 6pm Thursday night so Larry and I can get things down on the computer and on paper. If you are not for sure that you can go before Friday. Make sure you give me a call on my cell phone anytime on Friday. My number is 1-269-908-0286

There will be no more entries after Friday. So come on and give this fun fishing event a try.

Caznik (Rich)


----------



## adjusted3

Caz,,

Just to remind you.....My name is spelled MARK CRAWFORD.

Write the checks in that name......Big fish, First place....

Thank you...

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Steve, looks like our plan came together....we finally got a spy on Caz's boat.....not to feed us info but to sabatoge him!!! 

Money in the bank bud....Money in the bank!!

You all make sue your entry fees are exact, I don't want to come up short on my winnings!!! Oh and that Larry guy, Baaaaa haaaa haaaaa........

Mark


----------



## huntingfool43

Well fellas see ya all in Manistee. Leaving in the morning with 1 quick stop in Ludington to drop off a package and we will be there till Monday on Lot 1 at Insta Launch. :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1: :woohoo1:


----------



## omega58

Our mystery guest is going to be goose hunting, so it is just the three of us.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Chili is made, bags are packed and I'm headed up late tonight to fish in the am.

See you all up there.


----------



## beer and nuts

Hope it is not too late, but I'm planning(planning being the key word) on coming over and would like to chip-in my money to the winners

Boat name is Dogfish II, here is the problem, not sure if its Frankfort or Manistee yet, and wil be last minute decision. Sooooo, if I go to manistee I'll be in and will notify the leaders in charge via radio(72 right?) early on Sat. morning that I made it and I'm in. Some where before 6am. Hopefully thats all right and if not, no big deal either. I'm hoping...


----------



## Steven Arend

All right guys, I have less than (1) hour to go and then it on the road for me.

For all of the new comers, try and check in with us on Friday after noon/evening. We have your Capt.s pack with your shirts and raffle tickets in them. We will be set up on camp sites #124 and #125.

See you in Manistee

Steve


----------

